
YouTwitFace Goes From Late-Night Joke to New Site Idea - zeedotme
http://blogs.wsj.com/digits/2009/07/01/youtwitface-goes-from-late-night-joke-to-new-site-idea/
======
jncraton
As much as we work at viral marketing campaigns, its great to see that
sometimes marketing is just dumb luck.

~~~
noodle
i wonder if the writers checked the domain before they greenlit the joke

